# Rear K-frame with VLSD Raffle



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey guys, in effort to help out Jbanach77 (a person on some other forums) and his daughter Gia's struggle. His daughter who is only a few months old is going through many many surgeries that are helping her stay alive and have a second chance at life. This is a non-profit raffle as all money goes directly to him and his family in their effort to keep his daughter alive and hopefully keep her alive for a VERY LONG TIME. I am putting up for raffle a JDM Rear K-frame of a 180SX with VLSD, half shafts, brakes, etc...the whole deal. This would be great for anyone wanting to upgrade to a VLSD in their car or for you guys in the Midwest/Northeast that fight with RUST all year round. I swapped one out on my car and had 0 difficulties...bolts right up. 

Anyhow, price per ticket is $25...please help this guy's daughter out, she deserves do live and be healthy just like the rest of us.

Cameron

Send donations for tickets to:
jimmy banach
9 perryfalls place
baltimore, md 21236

paypal account is
[email protected]

This raffle ends on the 31st of March...Good Luck guys, I want to see some contributions here


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

stickied...


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

here is the money recieved so far:

1-Sigmond Jamison $25=1 ticket 
2-David Kucharczyk $25= 1 ticket


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

here is the money i have recieved so far:

1-Sigmond Jamison $25=1 ticket 
2-David Kucharczyk $25= 1 ticket
3-corbett maurer $25= 1 ticket

since i now know it is here i will keep this forum updated also. get the word out on the raffle and get some more people involved for a awesome upgrade and for a good cause. it is a win win situation for everyone. 

i want to thank cameron again for taking this upon himself to step up and make things happen. from one father to another this is more than words can describe on how helpful this is.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

here is the money i have recieved so far:

1-Sigmond Jamison $25=1 ticket 
2-David Kucharczyk $25= 1 ticket
3-corbett maurer $25= 1 ticket
4-Matthew Aitchison $50= 2 tickets


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

I hope your daughter will be okay! She is in my prairs!


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

Im up for that, ill try and send one next week.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

thanks guys. right now they are trying to match up tissue types for her liver transplant. in australia they give hugh tax breaks for donor families. so there is a line of people trying to donate extra organs to help others to get the benifits. there is about 200+ children that match her tissue type and are going thru extensive tests to pick the best suited candidate for a liver transplant. what they do is take hald of a equal sized child and replace the one in gia. the doctors say the liver will grow in both children normally, and both will live as though they have a normal sized and dunctioning liver. so everything is looking good, so far


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey man that is great! i think she will be ok and i hope you get all your medical bills worked out. good luck with everything,it sounds like its going great and things are lookin better


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

we only need to raise about 4k more to break even with the medical care she needed. it totaled about 82k


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

any updates? i might send money in soon.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

the raffle is still a ongoing matter


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

what is the outcome with the raffle status. is all the entries finished and when will the drawling be?


----------



## 240sxNLR (Sep 7, 2004)

Is this still on? I just joined and would be interested in helping out and who knows maybe I could win....lol...either way I hope that your daughter is doing much better


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

I could care about the raffle-honestly. Still accepting money to the address in the Thread Main Post? And any updates would be great! Our prayers go out. Most of us here have kids and grandkids (mine is 3) so we all relate. God Bless and Good Luck in Gia's fight!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I am super-tight on cash because I'm moving to go to college but my prayers are with the whole family. I had a friend who lost his first born because he couldn't afford his daughters surgeries and I remember how he felt and I don't want that for anyone, so anything I can do to help out, please let me know and I would be more than willing to help you out, but like I said I'm just really short on cash right now, I'll see what I can pull together though, and I'll get back with you. Keep your faith in God, and everything will work out according to His greater purpose for our lives. God Bless. I'm praying for you guys.


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

I dont know how well this site knows cameron. But I recomend serching before sending 1cent.


----------

